# Left over Pavers



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Flower bed?
Small retaining walls.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

If they were really special order, save them for other small projects that may require matching and compatibility.

The other choice is Craig's List, but even with one pallet the moving would be a problem.

I suspect they were not made for your job and the retailer just had to order them from a manufacturer or distributor. The people you bought them from may be able to help unless it was a big box store the subcontracts the delivery.

Dick


----------



## sippinjoes (Mar 7, 2011)

Capstones are used to make steps. If these stones are consistent in height, I would use them to replace any wooden steps. I plan on doing that to my rotted out steps of my workshop.

Also, firepits are great.


----------

